# Ear Crop in Sacramento



## 808humbo1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know any good places to get my pups ears cropped in Sacramento, CA? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 808humbo1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, nobody knows of any?????


----------



## 808humbo1 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm hearing crickets on this one huh............


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Call some vet's,Thats all i can say to you, they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am about 2 hours north of you and we have a good vet here but that is the closest one to you I know of. It is called country vet in Butte county


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

If you see a dog with ears you like stop them and ask about it and that way you have a chance to ask all the question you need to make a informed decision about who you want to go with and if it was me I would leave the ears alone.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> I am about 2 hours north of you and we have a good vet here but that is the closest one to you I know of. It is called country vet in Butte county


thats the closest one in live oak 460$ at 16 weeks with a hundred dollar deposit,thats where banjo's going.hahah,little bastardj/k.thats what ya get for biting my ears and waking me up at night.


----------

